# Letham Grange on Sunday 9th  August ... Who fancies it?



## madandra (May 28, 2009)

Having played there for the first time on Sunday I was really impressed by the condirtion and layout of the course and just wondered who would like to have a forum meeting there on Sunday the 9th of August? I know this is quite close to when the Big Belfry meet is but thought that for us forumers stuck up in the colonies we could get together for a game and perhaps go for a meal in town afterwards.



We would be playing The Old Course.

Here is the course 

Letham Grange Arbroath 


The golf is Â£25 buggies would be extra. I was thinking we could meet up for brekkie at McDonalds on the A92 and then if we wanted some dinner, go into town where Atticus_Finch (Alan) has somewhere in mind.

What do you think ?????????????


----------



## EchtLoon (May 28, 2009)

You realise they have an Open on 2nd August there?


----------



## stevek1969 (May 28, 2009)

There open is the 2nd of August and it costs Â£15 you can enter through the SGU website so could be a good day out as the course should be at its best.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (May 28, 2009)

Andy,
Count me in for either date.


----------



## Toad (May 28, 2009)

Andy,

I'm in also either date suits.

John


----------



## John_Findlay (Jun 7, 2009)

I've only just noticed this post, Andy. I'd be up for that. Sunday's are always good for me at the moment so it doesn't really matter which one.


----------



## DCB (Jun 11, 2009)

Just noticed this one, 9th Aug would be a possibility for me I think. I'll have to check with the Boss and see what she says


----------



## madandra (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone who fancies it can you please PM me mobile and email address please and I will see if the numbers add up.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jun 11, 2009)

You've got my details Andy. I'm playing it on Sunday for the first time in 2 years, do you need any questions asked while I'm there?
I'll will let you know how I get on with it.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 11, 2009)

What are the costs likely to be Andy?


----------



## madandra (Jun 12, 2009)

Â£25 for the golf and whatever extra for a bite to eat before and after.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 12, 2009)

Put me down for the golf side of things Andy please.

Help if I actually read the OP eh?!


----------



## IM01 (Jun 12, 2009)

Open Mixed Greensomes at Goswick 9th Aug...decision made


----------



## DCB (Jun 13, 2009)

IMO2,

You're not playing with the lady captain are you ?


----------



## madandra (Jun 13, 2009)

I think his statement means he is coming Dave.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 13, 2009)

either that or I'm patnering him Andy......not sure his legs would look right in a micro....


----------



## IM01 (Jun 13, 2009)

IMO2,

You're not playing with the lady captain are you ?  

Click to expand...

Thats how rumours start...just not a huge fan of Greensomes.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 13, 2009)

Put me down for it as well its only 20 minutes from me , not played for a while, its meant to be in good nick last time i played we started on the 4th as my gaffers house is there.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jun 14, 2009)

just back from playing in glorious sunshine and it's a very nice place to be on a day like this.

Here's a few photos to whet your appetite.


----------



## madandra (Jun 14, 2009)

So far we have 

Madandra
Atticus_Finch
Toad
Toads Pal
John_Findlay
DCB
Dodger
IMO2
Stevek1969

9 confirmed . . . anyone else fancy playing a wee round at Scotlands own version of Augusta?


----------



## DelB (Jun 14, 2009)

I could be up for this, but could only manage it if it was 9th August. 2nd August is my wedding anniversary.......


----------



## madandra (Jun 14, 2009)

It IS the 9th Del.


----------



## DelB (Jun 14, 2009)

It IS the 9th Del.
		
Click to expand...

Well, in that case, I'm in!


----------



## madandra (Jun 14, 2009)

So far we have 

Madandra
Atticus_Finch
Toad
Toads Pal
John_Findlay
DCB
Dodger
IMO2
Stevek1969
DelB
......
......
......

I would love to get 12 or 15 for this so does anyone want to bring a mate?


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jun 14, 2009)

My mate Brian will probably be up for this Andy. I'll give him a buzz and let you know.


----------



## DelB (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep, I reckon it wouldn't be too hard to get a mate interested in joining us for the day.


----------



## StuartD (Jun 14, 2009)

I would love to go Andy but i am not any more than a maybe just now.

Years since i have played it. I have not even seen the new layout yet


----------



## DCB (Jun 15, 2009)

My mate Kenny is up for this. I'll pm his email on to you.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 17, 2009)

What time are you thinking of teeing off? 

Having popped my forum cherry at the weekend at Muckhart I might be interested in this depending on time etc.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jun 17, 2009)

Brian's a yes Andy, if you want to add his name.


----------



## madandra (Jun 17, 2009)

Farneyman I am hoping to get 5 slots at 11 O'clock so I hope that gives you time to make it. 

Confirmed are:

Madandra
Atticus_Finch
Toad
Toads Pal
John_Findlay
DCB
Dodger
IMO2
Stevek1969
DelB
Kenny (DCB's buddy)
Brian (Atticus' pal)

and ... 

Boabski (95% sure)
Psychojoe (TBC)

Any more for any more ????????????


----------



## DCB (Jun 17, 2009)

Forgotten already ? Sign of old age.


My mate Kenny is up for this. Did you get his details I pm'd to you ?


----------



## madandra (Jun 17, 2009)

Dave, Kenny's name is there m8.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jun 29, 2009)

Approach at 18th.

Took this myself just to get you all in the mood.


----------



## DelB (Jun 30, 2009)

That looks fantastic!

My mate Neill would like to come along with us for the day, if that's OK?


----------



## madandra (Jul 2, 2009)

The more the merrier Del


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 10, 2009)

Apologies Andy, am going to have to give it a miss i'm playing Machrahnish on the Saturday so couldn't get away with both in the same weekend.


----------



## madandra (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats a shame Steve.

We have ;


Madandra
Atticus_Finch
Toad
Toads Pal
John_Findlay
DCB
Dodger
IMO2
DelB
Neil (DelB's pal)
Kenny (DCB's buddy)
Brian (Atticus' pal)
PsychoJoe
Boabski
.
.
.
.
.
Anybody else fancy teeing it up?


----------



## Dodger (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm pretty sure I will get A N other to come up with IM02 and myself Andy.


----------



## madandra (Jul 12, 2009)

Super, I will post details before the weekend of tee off times and arrangements.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jul 13, 2009)

Good man Andy,
 Let me know once you get final numbers and I'll get us booked in for some grub afterwards.

It's about 2 miles from Letham Grange.

I was thinking here.....

http://www.theportcullis.co.uk/lounge_01.html

http://www.theportcullis.co.uk/main_menu.html


----------



## StuartD (Jul 13, 2009)

Andy

For the first time I am having to say No to a forum meet  

Got a christening to go to. Wife has said "I must attend as the father cancelled his golf to attend our son's christening, blah blah blah. Is your golf that important blah blah blah" 

Will be sleeping in the shed if I appeared at Letham Grange


----------



## madandra (Jul 13, 2009)

See you at The Grange then Stu, I will bring an infaltable bed and am sure others will chip in with some camping supplies to make your stay in the shed more comfortable.


----------



## madandra (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a chat with Nick (course manager) and we have the course booked from 11:30 for 6 tee off times.


The total cost for the golf is Â£25 and they are throwing in a couple of hot filled rolls and tea or coffee for us on arrival as we are from the GM forum. Also each group will be given one complimentary stroke saver.

I suggest we meet there for 10:30 am in order to get fed and watered and meet and greet.

Afterwards Atticus has suggested we go somewhere for a bite to eat so can you let me know if you are interested in some late lunch afterwards???


Whats your thought lads??


----------



## Dodger (Jul 16, 2009)

Great stuff Andy! I am pretty sure IM02 and myself will havea mate with us and will confirm after the weekend.

I would doubt we will be stopping for bait afterwards however.


----------



## madandra (Jul 17, 2009)

I understand you are a good bit further away than we are but you will get a feed on arrival Al.


----------



## Stevenc (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds perfect Andy

Cheers for organising this.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 21, 2009)

Andy,I have a 3rd tourist for the match in the shape of my mate Rab, AKA Boomer (and what a shape he is!).Plays off 9 and is renowned for never ever hitting the back lip of the hole with a putt...
We will aim to be up at Letham by 10.30.


----------



## madandra (Jul 21, 2009)

great news Alan. It is gonna be a good turn out.


----------



## Toad (Jul 22, 2009)

Andy

If you need more bodies to fill the tee slots let me know, could probably get at least one more.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jul 22, 2009)

How many is that for eats after then?


----------



## John_Findlay (Jul 22, 2009)

Me for eats after please.


----------



## DCB (Jul 22, 2009)

Atticus,

Me also for eats. 


Not sure about my mate Kenny, will need to get back to you on that one. He's off on hols at the moment.


J_F you looking for a lift ?


----------



## Stevenc (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah i'll come along for food, i passed the Portcullis today with work, looks nice.

If anyone needs a lift from NE Fife or Dundee, let me know!!


----------



## Dodger (Jul 23, 2009)

Our 3 will not be going for eats afterwards AF.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jul 23, 2009)

So far then for dinner it's

Me
Madandra
J_F
DCB
StevenC

Any more?


----------



## DCB (Jul 25, 2009)

atticus,

My mate Kenny will stick around for the food as well.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## madandra (Jul 25, 2009)

I am bringing Joe and hopefully Boabski so that takes it up a couple.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jul 26, 2009)

So far then for dinner it's

Me
Madandra
J_F
DCB
StevenC
Kenny 
Joe 
Boabski

Any more?


----------



## Toad (Jul 27, 2009)

Alan,

Add Mike and I to the eats list ta.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jul 27, 2009)

So far then for dinner it's

Me
Brian
Madandra
J_F
DCB
StevenC
Kenny 
Joe 
Boabski
Toad
Mike

Any more?


----------



## DelB (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry guys, my mate Neill and I won't manage to stay for dinner.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 27, 2009)

How many are playing?Seems to have been a good response to it!


----------



## madandra (Jul 27, 2009)

The players are as follows:


Madandra
Atticus_Finch
Toad
Toads pal/pals
John_Findlay
DCB
Dodger
IMO2
DelB
Neil (DelB's pal)
Kenny (DCB's buddy)
Brian (Atticus' pal)
PsychoJoe
Boabski
StevenC
Boomer AKA Rab

So we have 16 defo's but this is an Open Day and I would welcome anybody who wants to add to that number.


----------



## Stevenc (Jul 27, 2009)

The players are as follows:


Madandra
Atticus_Finch
Toad
Toads pal/pals
John_Findlay
DCB
Dodger
IMO2
DelB
Neil (DelB's pal)
Kenny (DCB's buddy)
Brian (Atticus' pal)
PsychoJoe
Boabski
Boomer AKA Rab

So we have 16 defo's but this is an Open Day and I would welcome anybody who wants to add to that number.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot me!!!


----------



## madandra (Jul 27, 2009)

Oops, sorry m8. I have ltered my original post.


I hope I aint 4got anybody else???


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2009)

Just a reminder to get as many pics and send them to Mike Harris and for someone to do a report and the everyones scores. I've spoken to Mike and obviously the next issue will carry the Belfry meet but I've said I'll cover your meeting as the only one (unless I'm asked to put something else in by GM - I have no control) so I'm guessing it'll be the edition due out at the end of September and hopefully will lay to rest any accusations of a anti-Scottish leaning in the pages


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Andy

Apologies for being a pain in the hoop but due to a change in plans we're not going to Machrahanish now,so was wondering if there was any spaces left

Cheers
Steve


----------



## madandra (Jul 27, 2009)

Steve, you are more than welcome pal. Will you be staying for eats?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes mate will be ,cheers


----------



## madandra (Jul 27, 2009)

Lookin' 4ward to it buddy. And as Homer says, can we get as many pictures as possible. I will be lookin for a 'Pic of the Day'


----------



## madandra (Jul 27, 2009)

What does everyone think about having a 'Winners Jacket'???

I read the article in the mag this month and my pals society also do the wild jacket from a charity shop.

I was thinking of picking up the wackiest jacket I can lay my hands on???


Who thinks it is a good idea???


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good idea mate we used to have a shocking multi coloured jacket that the winner had to wear all night on the last night of our trips to Ireland ,i wore it once it was a nightmare you felt like a freak show.


----------



## Stevenc (Jul 28, 2009)

It's a great idea because i won't be wearing it!!!!


----------



## DCB (Jul 28, 2009)

What does everyone think about having a 'Winners Jacket'???

I read the article in the mag this month and my pals society also do the wild jacket from a charity shop.

I was thinking of picking up the wackiest jacket I can lay my hands on???


Who thinks it is a good idea???
		
Click to expand...

Do they do them in Zepplin size ?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 28, 2009)

DCB - half the fun for the bigger athlete like you and me is trying to squeeze into a jacket and looking like Tony Soprano in the process
see below link for example of me a few years ago http://twitpic.com/bxb5d
Fergus our contributing editor had a bit more luck than me last year
http://twitpic.com/bxbae


----------



## Dodger (Jul 28, 2009)

I thought you would have some better contacts to enable you to play golf at better places than the 2012 Olympic building site Mike?!!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 28, 2009)

Dodger
it's tradition that the official presentation of the Cornish Masters trophy takes place either in a car park or next to some sort of building site.
That year was at Royal North Devon_) Fergus beat Neil Tapin at the second extra play off hole behind which the council were recharging the pebble ridge that protects the course making it an ideal spot
This year one the boys nearly feel down a big open drain at PGA Catlunya during the presentation ceremony. Beer had been taken I might add


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 28, 2009)

Some course name dropping there Mike, no muni's in Sheffield then.


----------



## DelB (Jul 28, 2009)

My mate Neill has pulled out, I'm sorry to advise. He's double booked himself as he's got a Foursomes tie arranged for the same day. Sorry. 

By the way, with a handicap of 22, am I the only hacker taking part in the event??


----------



## DCB (Jul 28, 2009)

Nothing to worry about DelB. It's just a game after all  

(this coming from a man who is still listening to whale music after his last meeting with IMO2)


----------



## John_Findlay (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave,

So long as you're not paired with me there's every chance of winning a hole this time. Law of averages, mate.


----------



## Dano (Jul 31, 2009)

Madandra....if there are still places available, i'm more than happy to make the trip....would probably have to bing Dodger, IM02 and Boomer with me... they don't have to pay for fuel that way...let me know...cheers


----------



## Dodger (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## madandra (Jul 31, 2009)

Yer mer than welcome pal.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 31, 2009)

Count him in then Andy......FORE left!!! or was it right?? Most likely both...


----------



## madandra (Aug 2, 2009)

Right lads, Atticus has booked a table at 4:30 on Sunday for 12 people. Can all those looking for a bite to eat let us know cos I dont want to turn anyone away due to a booking error.


----------



## Stevenc (Aug 3, 2009)

Right lads, Atticus has booked a table at 4:30 on Sunday for 12 people. Can all those looking for a bite to eat let us know cos I dont want to turn anyone away due to a booking error.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m still going for food.

Anyone from Dundee/ North East Fife needing a lift, give me a shout!


----------



## madandra (Aug 3, 2009)

I am going for a nose bag as are Joe and Boabski.

So thats 4 including StevenC and Atticus is 5......


----------



## DCB (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm staying for the food as is my mate Kenny.

dave


----------



## madandra (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats 7 ... any more for any more???


----------



## madandra (Aug 3, 2009)

Birdieman, can we not lure you out for a game next sunday???


----------



## MikeH (Aug 3, 2009)

hi guys
can someone remember to take a camera and snap some good pics - nice team shot before or after and some action ones too (report will be in the December coverdated issue as Belfry forum/reader is such a big event that will take up all of November issue)
Andy - also remember to drop me that mail re prizes
have a good one!


----------



## Toad (Aug 3, 2009)

Mike and I are for eats m8


----------



## John_Findlay (Aug 3, 2009)

Me for food please too Andy


----------



## Stevenc (Aug 3, 2009)

hi guys
can someone remember to take a camera and snap some good pics - nice team shot before or after and some action ones too (report will be in the December coverdated issue as Belfry forum/reader is such a big event that will take up all of November issue)
Andy - also remember to drop me that mail re prizes
have a good one!
		
Click to expand...

If someone wants to hire a cart I'll bring my DSLR with me!!

Not to keen on carrying it round!!


----------



## madandra (Aug 3, 2009)

We have 10 confirmed for eats .... Alan, make it a table for 18 me thinks.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Aug 3, 2009)

Nae bother Andra. 
Do you think the time's ok? 4.30.
I'm pretty sure it'll be a bit flexible re numbers/time on the day anyway.


----------



## madandra (Aug 3, 2009)

I think 4:30 for 5 O'clock should be fine.


----------



## John_Findlay (Aug 3, 2009)

How many are playing now Andy? I've lost track. 

And are you picking the order of play using the Wardrop Condimental system?


----------



## madandra (Aug 3, 2009)

I think there could be about 20 and I have developed a new method of choosing the order of play .... 


Now, where did I put all my straws of varying lenghths !!!!


If we go with man bit sizes John, you will be off last and off the ladies tee   :0


----------



## John_Findlay (Aug 4, 2009)

Ach, you promised you wouldn't bring that up again! Just when the driving was coming back, too.



Good numbers. Looking forward to it.

DCB and I are getting a wee bit practice in on Wednesday night up at his club so Letham will be my number 111. It's a magic number, you know.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Me for food as well Andy, sorry for delay my computer keeps crashing ,i think my oldest son has been on some ropey sites and got it full of viruses.


----------



## DelB (Aug 4, 2009)

Really sorry lads, but am gonna have to pull out of this. I won't bore you with the details. 

Have a great day.


----------



## madandra (Aug 4, 2009)

Del, I am sorry you cant make it pal.


----------



## birdieman (Aug 5, 2009)

Birdieman, can we not lure you out for a game next sunday???
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Mad but at the moment I'm roped into a team event at Stonehaven GC that day, something about a pennant or something? 

Good luck to you all, I hope you are not still claiming to be off 11 Madandra!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck to you all, I hope you are not still claiming to be off 11 Madandra!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I hope not too Andy. Your birdie barrage to see me an O'Hagan at the home of golf was not the stuff of a double digit player! Besides which don't want you waltzing off with any of those prizes I have sent up!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 5, 2009)

Another flourescent bag?


----------



## madandra (Aug 5, 2009)

Listen up peeps, I came home today and thought Santa had been. Can I just say a HUGE thanks to Mike and all the folks at GM and IPC media. We are very lucky to have a 'host' as generous as them. 


Oh, and the winners jacket has also been purchased .....


Hooty Johnstone eat your fart out


----------



## IM01 (Aug 5, 2009)

Seen your taste in golf bags so I'm sure the jacket will be equally understated.

Will you be posting the draw and format before sunday?

Looking forward to a cracking day.


----------



## madandra (Aug 5, 2009)

We will wait til we see who turns up before any draw is made. We will be there for 10ish so will be able to get all the admin done. 


I will be calling Nick (course manager)tomorrow to ask about buggies and costs because it can be a bit of a walk.


----------



## Stevenc (Aug 6, 2009)

I was going to ask if i should bring a trolley or carry. 

Looks like a trolley depending on Buggy costs.


----------



## madandra (Aug 6, 2009)

I was told the buggys will sock us Â£25 per buggy so I am walking.


----------



## Stevenc (Aug 6, 2009)

I was told the buggys will sock us Â£25 per buggy so I am walking.
		
Click to expand...

Â£12.50 each - nah, don't think i'll bother!!!

Carry or Trolley?


----------



## madandra (Aug 6, 2009)

Lads, this is my last post because my laptop is going into the doctors tomorrow and will be away til next week. 


If you need to get me you will get me on my mobile. I will put my number on the mods oage and any mod can give you ir if you PM one of them.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's some photos of Letham after our recent two day rainfall.


1st "fairway"








16th "fairway"







18th approach


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 15, 2009)

Jeezy Peeps !!


----------



## DCB (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought there was enough water on the course as it was. These enhanced water hazards are just taking things a bit too far. If that's the way things have to be so that certain people don't blitz it on a GM Forum outing then it's going too far  

I did wonder just how all the drainage chanels would hold thw water if they were full, no I know. They can't hold the water !

I bet that will take some drying out.


----------



## vig (Sep 15, 2009)

Just a shower then


----------



## Dodger (Sep 15, 2009)

Mustav cleared up ok as a mate is playing up there just now in the Scottish Young Pro Champs and is lying 2nd....says the place was playing well on the txt! Mind it would be after shooting 3under!


----------

